# MSN Hearts game



## sdschroedel (Oct 1, 2010)

MSN Hearts game having trouble connecting. Played just last night and didn't change anything. What could be wrong? What can I do to fix this problem?

Thank you,
Susan


----------



## sdschroedel (Oct 1, 2010)

*Msn Hearts*

Problem msnhearts game. Started last week. first error message said Whoops! Then it said error code 500-515. I then stupidly tried fixing the problem and lost all of my favorites as well as my favorite column. I know the security tab needs to be on med. or low. I am afraid I screwed up my computer. Now it says I can't log in to msnhearts.
Please help!!!
Thank you,
Susan


----------



## sdschroedel (Oct 1, 2010)

*trouble connecting*

I am using my laptop and a Clear Hotspot and I found out that the trouble is with the connection. But for the past two months I have been using the same and playing my beloved game of hearts. Windows 7 and DSL. using internet Explorer and Firefox. Either one doesn't connect.
Help someone!!!
Susan


----------



## sdschroedel (Oct 1, 2010)

*error 500-515*

How do u corect this eror 500-515. That is the error i am geting now.


----------

